# Tipos de datos en vhdl



## calesa (Jul 3, 2006)

alguien me puede decir los tipos de datos en vhdl


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 3, 2006)

calesa dijo:
			
		

> alguien me puede decir los tipos de datos en vhdl




Nuestro amigo wiky tiene la respuesta http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/VHDL

Saludos


----------

